# Internal Bra Surgery.....



## BeneBaby (Aug 19, 2007)

So I was doing some research and came across this new technonolgy...

It is a bra. An internal bra. A permanent one.

The Cup&amp;Up technique gives women the bigger breasts they want, but without all the snipping, clipping, slicing and dicing that comes with regular breast augmentation surgeries. The Israeli MIM technique (Minimally Invasive Mastopexy) only requires two little cuts before the silicon bra can be inserted and attached to the rib cage. Sounds a little freaky! CEO Adi Cohen doesnâ€™t think so. â€œAll women are looking for the right bra that will hold their breasts in the position they like or prefer aesthetically. Thereâ€™s an increasing trend towards buying push-up bras to enhance the upward breast pull. So I was thinking that with a harness created from materials used in medicine - silicon, threads and very small anchoring screws - we could support breast tissue and avoid further breast sagging.â€





"What we've done is build a silicon bra, insert it into the body and attach it to the ribs and to the fascia. It's like a normal external bra where a strip lies on the shoulder and attaches around the body. We attach it to the ribs instead of to the shoulder, and to the fascia in the lower part of the body." (matimop.org.il)





Call me crazy....but I would totally go for this once I needed it. A lot of Women just get implants to improve the look of their breasts...well implants don't solve loose skin and sagging. But this sounds interesting...


----------



## candaysee (Aug 19, 2007)

Wowww!


----------



## Ashley (Aug 19, 2007)

eeek! The support wires or whatever scare me!


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 19, 2007)

OMG - that scares me!


----------



## luxotika (Aug 19, 2007)

No thanks!


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 19, 2007)

That sounds totally interesting . . . but painful &gt;.&lt;


----------



## niksaki (Aug 19, 2007)

ouchiwawa!


----------



## chantelle8686 (Aug 19, 2007)

sounds interesting but silicone attached to the rib cage thats a bit scary, as if anything happend ull have to get cut anyways and get ur ribs scrapped if the silicone burst.

hmm have to read more info about that one.


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 19, 2007)

Dude, Manders... I'm with you.

Big boobie girls can benefit from this. Kissing the chi-chi all day without a bra. Woop.


----------



## BeneBaby (Aug 19, 2007)

I knew you'd be with me Celly!! Internal Bra...here we come!


----------



## Lia (Aug 19, 2007)

Hmm... I'd think that since it's a new technique it still hasn't proved itself as a safe method - plus the wires could cause some kind of reaction.


----------



## Jesskaa (Aug 20, 2007)

I';d rather get implants.


----------



## jessiej78 (Aug 20, 2007)

frightening!!!!!!!!


----------



## princessmich (Aug 20, 2007)

Seems very painful, however, this new technology will certainly make some women happy.


----------



## rizzie_x3 (Aug 20, 2007)

sounds painful, really.


----------



## farris2 (Aug 20, 2007)

ok...no


----------



## Savvy_lover (Aug 20, 2007)

nice idea on their part but i think its better without ANY cuts at all


----------



## BeneBaby (Aug 20, 2007)

Well I guess I will be the only one with breasts held up with the same cable that holds up the Golden Gate Bridge....hahah.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Aug 20, 2007)

Yea Im sorry but no thanks. Id rather get implants. That doesnt sound safe and some of the time neither is implants but that just doesnt sound right to me. Id like to have nice boobs but not if it requires hanging wires from my ribs to hold them up.


----------



## MindySue (Aug 20, 2007)

that would look so odd when you were naked. in a good way.

freaky though


----------



## Bec688 (Aug 20, 2007)

Oh geez...attached to the ribcage!? Sounds...OUCH!


----------



## babyangel (Aug 21, 2007)

Ouch. What next lol?

*Babyangel *


----------



## rlise (Aug 22, 2007)

i need one! how much i wonder! when can i get it [email protected]!


----------



## Nox (Aug 22, 2007)

Oh guys, just think of them more as... suspension cables.

.

.

.

.

LOL. I wouldn't get it though. I don't have enough breasteses to even justify it, haha!


----------



## Karren (Aug 22, 2007)

Weell that for one wouldn't work very well for me... lol and I don't really mine wearing bras!!






Karren


----------



## usersassychick0 (Aug 22, 2007)

Thats really interesting i think! Never have to worry about sagging breasts, or buying new bras all the time.... But then again, its kinda scary- it seems that this type may cause a lot of complications....like all that strain on the rib cage 24/7???


----------



## mayyami (Aug 23, 2007)

what!!!!!!

it sounds wrong.


----------



## enyadoresme (Aug 24, 2007)

the idea doesn't sound too bad


----------



## PaleBeauty66 (Aug 24, 2007)

weird!! I donno if I would go for this...


----------



## angellove (Aug 24, 2007)

yea, i read about it in my local newspaper.. my tots are..... eeeeeerrrrr.. right


----------



## Barbette (Aug 24, 2007)

Oh .... **** no.

What is next????????

This rediculous plastic surgery mania has to stop.


----------



## daer0n (Aug 24, 2007)

hmm, i don't know how i feel about this...


----------



## dentaldee (Aug 24, 2007)

i think it looks really interesting.......they put lots of other foreign crap in the body so cables are no different.

does it lift boobs that already sag? cause I don't want more boob......I just want them back up where they belong!!


----------



## AngelaGM (Aug 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *niksaki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ouchiwawa! GMTA!!!


----------



## daer0n (Aug 24, 2007)

The more i read it the more i think about it, i mean, implants might be too invasive and they look in my opinion bad, because they are never going to be like the real thing.

But this is only lifting what is already there so i think i would try it, definitely, i dont want bigger boobs either, i just want a "pick me up" LOL, after having three kids the breasts are not the same anymore, i need that, since i dont like the idea about fake boobs at all!

oh and thanks for posting this Amanda, its so interesting, i love it





im going to show it to my husband...AND post it on my blog too


----------



## dentaldee (Aug 24, 2007)

I assume it's cheaper than implants??


----------



## estherika (Aug 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *dentaldee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I assume it's cheaper than implants?? It's still in the testing stages. First operations on humans should begin in a couple of months from what I've read


----------



## monniej (Aug 24, 2007)

i really don't mind wearing a bra.


----------



## krazykid90 (Aug 24, 2007)

My boobs are too small to have to worry about this kind of surgery.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Aug 24, 2007)

well.............that's certainly different. lol


----------



## rlise (Aug 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *dentaldee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i think it looks really interesting.......they put lots of other foreign crap in the body so cables are no different.does it lift boobs that already sag? cause I don't want more boob......I just want them back up where they belong!!

same here


----------



## Lip_Gloss (Aug 26, 2007)

Wow, That's ridiculous


----------



## han (Aug 26, 2007)

implants DOES improve loose skin and sagging since it fills in the skin and does lift the breast unless of course your sagging to your knees. i think i will stick with my implants thank you. the other is a lil odd


----------



## LilDee (Aug 26, 2007)

I read about this too! haha it's pretty cool! although i think i'd be freaked out if i could feel the cords through my skin :S


----------

